# Night Check at shows w/Stabling?



## Acadianartist (Apr 21, 2015)

You don't say which country you're in, so that would be helpful information  You don't need to give us the town or anything, but because this is the sort of thing that might vary a lot from place to place, maybe a general idea of which part of the world you are in would be useful to get informed responses. 

I'm guessing everyone does this a little differently. At the few overnight shows we've attended, there was no night check service. We did it ourselves. Often, others from our barn are at the same show and we bring several horses, so we share the task. A couple of people will do night check (and add hay and water) on all the horses, and someone else will do morning check. But I'm in eastern Canada, and have only traveled to regional shows (not national). It's a small horse community where thing tend to be less formal. It may be very different in other parts of the world. We are expected to strip our own stalls before we leave too, but we can usually purchase bedding in advance which they will leave outside the stalls. We have to spread it. 

You could always approach the barn owner of the facility you are near and give them your name in case this is something they need, or a service they'd be willing to offer.


----------



## KatFenSum (Jan 29, 2020)

Thank you. Central US here. 

There's actually a several-hundred stall exhibition facility that hosts all types of events with many different sorts of livestock. The horse stalls and arenas are being expanded in the hopes they can host more events of many types there. 

So far, I'm hearing that some facilities mandate it, others do not. Of the ones that do, they include the service along with the stall rental price -- about $15-20 per week. It seems this is a pretty fluid thing and depends entirely upon what the exhibitors want.


----------



## SilverMaple (Jun 24, 2017)

Ones I've been to in the central US are done by the exhibitors. I could see some larger facilities that also offer overnight security including it in the price.


----------



## Interstellar (Feb 15, 2020)

A lot of shows are adding it on to their services, and I like it a lot!

I'd have to go find my last show bill but it wasn't that much at the show, and usually done by the braiders. They'd make a loop of the 6 barns every two hours to check on the horses and add water as needed. Each stall had a paper on the front that they'd initial each two hour block and then write how many times they topped off water so we knew how much each horse was drinking. 

I think you'd have to find out more information about the shows they're holding. Are they AA hunter shows? USDF dressage regionals? Big shows with big money horses will attract people who will pay for that service.
4H and local shows probably won't be as big into something like that. It really depends on the area, type of show, and the fees already associated with it.


----------



## Horsef (May 1, 2014)

This is going to be a stupid question, but why would a night check be needed? Is this something regularly done at boarding facilities where horses live? If not, why is it needed at shows?


----------



## KatFenSum (Jan 29, 2020)

Horsef said:


> This is going to be a stupid question, but why would a night check be needed? Is this something regularly done at boarding facilities where horses live? If not, why is it needed at shows?


Since horses are always actively looking for a way to self destruct, along with a phenomenally poorly designed digestive tract very susceptible to colic, it's highly advisable to do night check, regardless of if they're home or on the road at a show. Probably mores at a show b/c of the tendency for gastric upset, what with all the changes.


----------



## Horsef (May 1, 2014)

KatFenSum said:


> Since horses are always actively looking for a way to self destruct, along with a phenomenally poorly designed digestive tract very susceptible to colic, it's highly advisable to do night check, regardless of if they're home or on the road at a show. Probably mores at a show b/c of the tendency for gastric upset, what with all the changes.


Got it, thanks. In my neck of woods it isn’t done, but we do have cameras and I check in on my mare and other horses every evening.


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

I show a lot in Tulsa and OKC. Every show I've been to there has had security and civilians who do security checks all night. That also covers the night health check thing, if a horse is cast, looks colicky, gets his head stuck in the bars, hoof stuck in something, they call the emergency number on the stall. They also watch for thieves. Price depends on the contractor. I've paid from $5-15/night depending on how much they do.


----------



## kewpalace (Jul 17, 2013)

KatFenSum said:


> Does each facility require night check?


I show cow horse (in CA). During our season, we have multiple day shows and if you make the World Show [Fort Worth] (My mare and I did Last year) you are usually at the stable for multiple days. Long way of saying, we have done our fair share of stabling at shows. At none of them was there any night check service - required or provided. The exhibitors are required to take care of their horse in all aspects, including checking your horse at night. You can check on your horse as little or as much as you like. Show management will not do that or provide any assistance for a night check at our shows.

If I wanted a check on my mare after I leave after evening feeding - I would seek out a friend who is also stalling and see if they would check on my mare. They usually will or someone else who is staying at the show grounds would be willing to check on her if I asked. 

I also have an ID tag that has my name and cell phone on it that I attach to her stall. People are in the barn all the time overnight - they will check on you horse if they hear something wrong. So the ID tag gives them a contact for me if they find my mare in trouble.


----------



## cbar (Nov 27, 2015)

I don't show a ton, but I was going to take my mare to the Stampede this last year. I pulled her out when I realized the protocols had changed from when I was there a few years before. 

I was told only security guards would be patrolling the barns after hours. These people have no horse experience and I was not comfortable with that. 

In years before there were knowledgeable horse people who would check on the horses throughout the evening to ensure they were all calm and no issues. 

I doubt they fed or watered and I was OK with that, but I felt better knowing someone with horse experience would pop in and make sure all was good. I just got worried if a horse was cast, etc. Plus they have a fireworks show and my concern was the horses reacting to that. 

I was told this past year if i was worried I would have to check my horse myself. I was not prepared to do this as I wasn't staying onsite so I pulled out of the entire event.


----------

